# Driving to spain



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi we are driving to spain with 3 small dogs shortly. we have driven there before, we will stay overnight in calais so as to get a fresh start the following morning but driving onto spain can anyone advise 2 or 3 places to stay overnight say every 5 hours or so along the way, can look for hotels that take dogs that's not a problem but not sure of route, did stay in san sebastian once, but heading down to Almeria way,
thanks Helen


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

helenc said:


> Hi we are driving to spain with 3 small dogs shortly. we have driven there before, we will stay overnight in calais so as to get a fresh start the following morning but driving onto spain can anyone advise 2 or 3 places to stay overnight say every 5 hours or so along the way, can look for hotels that take dogs that's not a problem but not sure of route, did stay in san sebastian once, but heading down to Almeria way,
> thanks Helen


While you are in France try Premiere Classe Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe these take pets and instead of staying in Calais, just a short way down the A16 there is a Premiere Classe at Boulogne Sur Mer.

The route we took was from BsM via Rouen, Le Mans, Tours, Poitiers, Bordeaux, Bayonne for overnight at the PC just a few hundred metres from the A63 motorway.

Next day, cross the border into Spain then follow E5 which uses various Spanish numbered roads down towards Madrid which you will approach on the A1; at exit 21 take the M50 and stay on that (following the signs for the A4) until you get to the exit for the A4 (exit 46), take the A4 down to Bailen/Linares (Exit 292) where you take the A44 until you get to exit 118 (just before Granada) where you take the A92 heading west to Almería. Now you may want to make another stop in Spain (we don't but we don't go quite as far as you will) and since there are no suitable PC hotels, try Booking.com: 824,231 hotels worldwide. 66+ million hotel reviews. and select "pets accepted" in the booking options. You can also use this site for other options in France as well if you wish.


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Forgot to add: Try to arrange your drive down though France for a Sunday when heavy lorries are banned from the roads, otherwise stick to daytime driving which also avoids most of the heavy lorries.


----------



## Angmac9 (May 18, 2015)

I drove from Glasgow to CDS with a rabbit, we used Ibis hotels all the way as they are all pet friendly. We stayed in Bordeaux then Getafe on our way here.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We had a camper and the camp sites were great and again all pet friendly. Rouen and Pau stops.


----------

